# Oldest glass in the world!



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 26, 2020)

I was along the passaic river this weekend and stumbled onto a piece of an ancient lava frow specimen. It is one of the best and biggest pieces (baseball sized). It has some surface flow on it that is opaque black obsidian oxidized with a thin layer of brown crystals.  Certainly not the glass i was hunting for but it is millions of years old and i think cool enough to share.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 26, 2020)

That's a great piece!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 26, 2020)

It has little chuncks of basalt in the matrix. The passaic river sits on a bed of basalt that was formed approximatly 200 million years ago. You can see it best at the passaic falls, The passaic falls are the second largest waterfall by volume east of the mississippi. Niagra fall being the largest.


----------

